# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Bangkok(Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

## hangnt

*Sơ lược*



Thiếu nữ Thái
Bangkok, hay Băng Cốc, là thủ đô và thành phố lớn nhất của Thái Lan. Dân số năm 2000 là 6.355.144 người. Thành phố nằm ở toạ độ 13°45′ Bắc và 100°31′ Đông, ở hữu ngạn sông Chao Phraya.

Bangkok là thành phố có tốc độ phát triển về kinh tế rất nhanh ở vùng Đông Nam Á, có thể ngang hàng với Hồng Kông và Singapore. Đây cũng là nơi thu hút nhiều khách du lịch. Bangkok cũng là nơi nổi tiếng với nhiều đồ đạc hàng hoá giá rẻ.

*Đi khi nào?*


Tại khu vực trung tâm, đồng bằng Mae Nam Chao ẩm ướt. Bangkok cùng vĩ độ với thành phố Khartoum và Guatemala, vừa nóng vừa ẩm.

Gió mùa phía Tây Nam đến từ giữa tháng 5 và tháng 7 kéo dài đến tháng 11. Tiếp theo là khoảng thời gian khô từ tháng 11 đến tháng 5, bắt đầu giảm nhiệt độ vào giữa tháng 2 vì ảnh hưởng của gió mùa đông bắc đi qua Thái Lan nhưng khá mát mẻ, nhưng từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5 nhiệt độ lên cao hơn một chút. Thái Lan thường có mưa từ tháng 8, tháng 9, một số nơi trong thành phố đầu tháng 10 đôi khi có lũ lụt, tuy nhiên nên sử dụng dù vì mặc áo mưa khá nóng.

Tuy nhiên khí hậu thay đổi khá thất thường, ví dụ như trong năm 2008, Bangkok bị bão quét qua trong mùa khô tháng 1 và mùa lạnh đến vào tháng 3.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*



Sân bay Suvaarnabhumi
*Đến*

Hầu hết các tuyến đường chính, xe lửa, máy bay ở Thái Lan đều dẫn đến Bangko

Hàng không

Bangkok có hai sân bay đang hoạt động, lớn nhất là sân bay Suvarnabhumi, bắt đầu mở cửa từ tháng 9.2006 và hiện là sân bay chính ở Bangkok với nhiều chuyến bay quốc tế của Bangkok Airways, SGA Airlines, Pbair, Thai Airways. Chỉ có một ga duy nhất phục vụ cả các chuyến bay quốc tế và nội địa nhưng ga rất lớn, một số người cho là lớn nhất thế giới nên đi hết cả sân bay cũng là vấn đề không nhỏ.

Suvarnabhumi có đầy đủ thiết bị, tiện nghi cần thiết cho một sân bay quốc tế, có cả khách sạn, máy rút tiền, phòng thu đổi ngoại tệ. Nơi ăn rẻ nhất là quầy thức ăn Magic ở tầng 1 cổng 8, còn nơi để thư giãn thoải mái nhất là các nhà hàng, quán cà phê nằm trên khu vực Sky Lounge ở tầng 6.



Bên trong sân bay Suvarnabhumi
Sân bay Don Muang là sân bay thứ hai ở Bangkok, nằm cách trung tâm khoảng 20km về phía Bắc, là sân bay chính của Bangkok cho đến năm 2006. Bên ngoài sân bay có xe taxi công cộng đậu ở vỉa hè gần khu vực ga đến, gần sân bay có nhà ga xe lửa rất tiện lợi cho bạn, ngoài ra có nhiều phương tiện giao thông khác như xe buýt, xe buýt cao cấp…

Xe buýt

Bangkok có 3 trạm xe buýt tuyến đường dài là trạm xe buýt Đông – Ekamai, nằm ngay bên cạnh trạm Ekamai BTS. Tuyến này đến các điểm như Pattaya, Rayong, Ban Che, Chanthaburi và Trat. Trạm xe buýt Bắc và Đông Bắc – Mohchit là trạm xe buýt đông đúc, lớn và hiện đại nhất Bangkok. Tầng trên là các tuyến xe đi về phía Đông Bắc – Isaan, tầng trệt là tuyến xe đi phía Bắc. Trạm xe buýt Nam Saitaimai cũ hơn, phục vụ các điểm đến phía tây và Nam và một số điểm nằm ở phía ngược bờ sông. Khi đến Bangkok bằng xe buýt Du lịch, họ sẽ đưa bạn đến khách sạn, nhà nghỉ có hợp tác với họ.


Xe lửa

Xe lửa ở Bangkok cũng có 3 trạm chính là Trạm xe lửa Hualamphong, nhà ga chính của mọi chuyến xe lửa đến Bangkok, nằm ngay trung tâm thương mại Bangkok, là một nhà ga lớn và rất đẹp, xây dựng trong thời kỳ vua Rama VI trị vì và bị đánh bom trong thế chiến thứ Hai. Nhà ga có một văn phòng về du lịch phục vụ tiện lợi, chỉ tin những người ngồi ở Bàn thông tin, đừng tin bất cứ ai bên ngoài muốn giúp bạn gọi xe hay taxi dù họ có mặc đồng phục. Trạm xe lửa Bang Sue kết nối hành trình từ phía Bắc và Đông Bắc, giảm thiểu thời gian du lịch của bạn. Trạm xe lửa này không mấy tốt nhưng đang được cải thiện, xe lửa đường dài hiện được chuyển sang trạm Hualamphong. Trạm xe bus thứ ba là Thonburi hay Bangkok Noi, , nằm ở hướng ngược sông tại khu Thonburi, là điểm khởi đầu để đi qua Kanchanaburi, cầu sông Kwae và Nam Tok.

Đường thủy

Du thuyền tham quan Bangkok đến tại Laem Chabang, cách trung tâm Bangkok 90 phút và cách phía Bắc Pattaya khoảng 30 phút.

*Đi lại xung quanh*


Xe lửa: Skytrain (xe điện trên cao) bao bọc hầu hết các khu trung tâm thương mại, dễ dàng và tiện lợi đi vào quảng trường Siam Square. Có hai tuyến: Sukhumvit màu xanh lá cây sáng đi dọc theo đường Shukhumvit và quẹo lên Phayonyothin đến phía Bắc Bangkok, trạm gần khu chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak, tuyến Silom màu xanh lá cây đen, đi từ khu Silom kết nối với tuyến Sukhumvit tại quảng trường Siam Square và kết thúc tại sân vận động quốc gia, cạnh MBK. 
Bạn cần có 5 – 10 xu bath để mua vé skytrain từ máy tự động gần lối vào. Phí từ 15 – 40 bath tùy bạn đi bao nhiêu khu vực. Nếu không có tiền xu, xếp hàng đổi tiền từ các quầy gần đó.

Tàu điện ngầm: Ga tàu điện ngầm Bangkok hoạt động từ tháng 7.2004. Vé tàu điện ngầm không thể đổi với vé xe điện trên cao. Chi phí từ 15 – 39 bath tùy vào khoảng cách, có thẻ trả trước giá 1000 bath. Trạm dừng xe điện ở khu chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak không phải là công viên Chatuchak mà là trạm xa hơn một chút tại Kamphaeng Phet. Tất cả các trạm xe điện đều tiện dụng cho người sử dụng xe lăn.

Taxi trên sông: Tàu taxi trên sông chạy trên sông Chao Phraya, ngoài ra còn có kênh taxi thuyền dọc theo kênh Saen Saep.

Đi tàu: Thông thường du khách hay đi chuyến tàu du ngoạn sông Chao Phraya, rẻ và phổ biến nhất là Tàu cao tốc Phraya Chao, Ngoài những dịch vụ cơ bản, những chuyến tàu cao tốc này có gắn cờ vàng hay cờ màu cam chỉ dừng ở một số bến tàu nhất định, nếu bạn không biết chắc chắn nơi đi thì nên tránh loại tàu này. Đa số các bến tàu có phà qua sông thường được sử dụng khi đến Wat Arun hay Thonburi. Vài phút có một chuyến, mua vé ở các quầy gần bến tàu sau đó đi vào bằng lối cửa quay.


Ngoài những chuyến tàu cao tốc bình thường, còn có loại Tàu Du Lịch, dừng ở một số bến phụ khách, có hướng dẫn tiếng Anh và giá cũng khá cao. Loại tàu ít thoải mái hơn cũng có thể đi tuyến ngắn, nhưng đừng phải mua vé với giá cao là được.

Thuyền trên kênh cũng có ở Khlong Saen Saeb, một trong những con kênh ở Bangkok, loại thuyền này giá rẻ, có thể tránh những con đường kẹt xe khét tiếng ở Bangkok, nhưng đa số do người bản xứ sử dụng để đi học, đi làm, mua sắm.

Bạn cũng có thể thuê loại tàu dạng taxi đuôi dài ở nhiều bến tàu chính. Giá cả dễ chịu, khoảng 500 bath/giờ, nhưng có thể mặc cả nếu đi nhóm nhỏ.

Xe buýt địa phương rẻ nhưng cũng là cách đi lại xung quanh đầy thử thách nhất, các tuyến đường hết sức rối rắm, thường chỉ có chữ Thái. Có nhiều loại xe buýt như xe nhỏ màu xanh lá cây không có máy điều hòa, giá cực rẻ, xe buýt màu đỏ rộng rãi, thoáng hơn, một số xe chạy qua đêm, xe buýt màu xanh/ trắng, giá mắc hơn một chút, là loại xe buýt tư nhân, xe buýt xanh/vàng và Xanh/kem có máy điều hòa, khá thoải mái, xe buýt màu da cam, mới và chạy êm…Xe buýt chỉ dừng lại khi có người gọi nên hãy vẫy tay ra dấu nếu bạn muốn gọi xe. Sau khi lên xe nhớ giữ vé đề phòng có người kiểm tra tại chỗ.



Xe tuk_tuk
Taxi: Taxi là phương tiện giao thông nhanh chóng và thoải mái nhất để đi vòng quanh thành phố, tất cả taxi đều có đồng hồ tính cước và máy điều hòa, hầu hết các chuyến đi trong nội thành Bangkok giá không quá 100 Bath

Xe máy: bạn có thể thuê xe máy ở những cửa hiệu chuyên cho thuê xe trong thành phố. Xe máy có thể đi nhanh, tiện lợi nhưng khá nguy hiểm. Nếu không muốn thuê xe, có thể đi xe ôm, có nhiều xe ôm đứng đón khách tại các điểm du lịch, tham quan, nơi đông du khách. Nhớ trả giá rõ ràng trước khi xuất phát. Luật Thái Lan yêu cầu người lái và người sau xe đều đội mũ bảo hiểm.

Tuk Tuk: Là loại xe máy ba bánh có thể chở được 2-4 người. Tuk tuk ở Bangkok giá rẻ nhưng cần lưu ý một số xe tuk tuk sẳn sàng đưa bạn đến điểm tham quan, mua sắm miễn phí, tuy nhiên những điểm này thường bán giá đắt hơn rất nhiều so với các điểm bán hàng khác.

Xe đạp: Xe đạp có thể chạy thoải mái trong các công viên, khu phức hợp đền chùa rộng lớn, chợ và những vùng nhỏ hẹp khác.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## hangnt

*Đi những đâu?*


Những điểm tham quan

Hoàng cung Thái Lan: Hoàng Cung được xây dựng từ năm 1772, rộng hơn 2km2 thuộc khu trung tâm thủ đô Bangkok. Nơi đây có một điểm đặc biệt nổi trội, không dễ phai mờ trong tâm trí khách viếng thăm, đó là những tháp vàng, chùa vàng. Bất cứ lúc nào, và nhất là buổi chiều tà, Hoàng Cung vàng rực, toả sáng lấp lánh một vùng đất, vùng trời thành phố. Không phải sự phản chiếu của nắng gió mà là sự phát sáng của những lá vàng 24 cara dát trên các tháp chùa. Hoàng Cung là một quần thể kiến trúc hoành tráng, được cấu thành bởi 3 khu vực chính: Hoàng cung, Văn phòng Hoàng gia và các ngôi chùa. Hoàng cung gồm 3 toà tháp tiêu biểu, mái cong, đỉnh nhọn. Tháp thứ nhất như một biệt thự cao tầng hình ngọn núi được bao bọc bởi hàng triệu lá vàng dát mỏng và được chuyển về từ Italia.

Phra Thinang Dusit Maha Prasat: Đây là tòa nhà được xây dựng đầu tiên trong Hoàng cung, là nơi ở của các vị vua, hoàng hậu và thành viên trong hoàng tộc. Nơi đây còn là nơi tổ chức các nghi lễ trọng đại của hoàng gia.

Phra Thinang Aphonphimok Prasat: Nằm gần Phra Thinang Dusit Maha Prasat là nơi để nhà vua diễn thuyết.

Phra Thinang Phiman Rattaya: xây dựng năm 1789, là nơi ở của nhà vua cũng như nơi của các nữ nhân trong cung nhận phong tước.


Phra Thinang Chakri Maha Prasat: xây dựng trong thời kỳ vua Rama V trị vì năm 1876 để đón tiếp các vị khách quý như quốc vương hay bộ trưởng.

Wat Phra Si Rattana Satsadaram hay Wat Phra Keo: được biết đến với tên gọi chùa Phật Ngọc. Chùa thờ một pho tượng phật được tạc từ một khối ngọc bích nguyên chất, Tượng có kích thước 48cm x 46cm, đặt trên bệ cao 2m. Người ta tin rằng tượng này được đặt ở đâu thì ở đó nhiều may mắn, mọi sự phát đạt. Tượng được đặt trong Hoàng Cung thì Hoàng gia may mắn, đất nước phồn vinh, hưng thịnh.

Sanam Luang hay Thung Phra Men: Một khu đất mở rộng gần tường thành phía Bắc của Hoàng cung và tường thành Đông của Wang Na. Vào thời điểm Bangkok mới xây dựng, nơi đây là đồng lúa và thỉnh thoảng được dùng làm nơi hỏa táng của Hoàng cung. Saman Luang ngày nay là một quảng trường mà dân chúng có thể tụ tập, bàn luận về tình hình chính trị.


Đền thờ cột đá: Theo tục lệ cổ của người Thái, một cột đá được xây dựng vào thời gian thiết lập thành phố mới. Vua Rama I đã đặt cột đá thành phố Bangkok gần chùa Phật Ngọc năm 1782.

Hoàng cung Anantasamakhom: Tòa nhà trung cổ này được xây dựng bằng đá cẩm thạch Ý dưới sự chỉ đạo của vua Rama V với mục đích làm hội trường hội họp, tiếp khách. Mở cừa hằng ngày và phí tham quan 50B

Cổ thành: Nằm ở khu Bang Pu Mai trên đường Sukhumvit, về hướng Bang Pu, ở cây số 33, Cổ thành nằm bên tay trái, cách thị trấn Samut Prakan 8km. Đây là trung tâm của các mô hình di tích lịch sử quan trọng trong nước. Được xây dựng năm 1963 và mở cửa hàng ngày.

Vườn bướm và khu nuôi côn trùng Bangkok: Nằm ở khu vực Đông Nam công viên Vachirabenjatas, khu vườn rất rộng với 4 khu chính, khu giới thiệu vườn có màn hình tinh thể lỏng, nhà hát nhỏ để xem VCD giới thiệu về côn trùng và hệ thống sinh thái học. Khu triển lãm và phòng gây giống mầm bướm, côn trùng, phòng cuối là khu nuôi bướm với nhiều loại bướm và côn trùng đa dạng.


Bảo tàng Búp bê Bangkok: Ở Soi Ratchataphan từ đường Ratchaprarop. Bảo tàng này trưng bày các loại búp bê do xưởng ở địa phương sản xuất. Bảo tàng mở cửa hàng ngày trừ chủ nhật, từ 8:00 đến 5:00 chiều.

Bảo tàng Tiền tệ - Ngân hàng Thái Lan: Nằm trong khu vực cung Bang Khun Phrom, gồm có 14 phòng, 2 tầng. Tầng 1 trưng bày tiền xu cổ, tiền xu đạn của Thái, vàng, ngân phiếu, ngoại tệ… Tầng 2 là phòng kỷ niệm 60 năm Ngân hàng Thái Lan. Mở cửa từ thứ Hai – Sáu, vào cửa miễn phí.

Bảo tàng Thế giới trẻ em: Nằm trong khuôn viên công viên Hoàng hậu Sirikit, gồm 3 tầng triển lãm và khu hoạt động ngoài trời, hoàn thành năm 2001 để chúc mừng sinh nhật Hoàng thái hậu. Bảo tàng mở cửa hằng ngày.

Bảo tàng House of Museums: Nằm trên đường Sala Thammasop. Bảo tàng triển lãm các hiện vật cũ và mới như đồ chơi, sách vở, dụng cụ nhà bếp…Mở cừa Thứ Bảy, Chủ Nhật từ 10h sáng đến 5h chiều.

Bảo tàng Jim Thompson: Công trình này là một đóng góp tiêu biểu của vị doanh nhân này trong việc giữ gìn và quảng bá ngành lụa truyền thống Thái Lan cùng với việc giới thiệu phong cách kiến trúc cổ truyền bản địa. Jim Thompson mất tích tại Malaysia vào năm 1967 và để lại cho người Thái một di sản tuyệt vời. Hiện tại, ngôi nhà ông được sử dụng làm bảo tàng mỗi năm đón hàng ngàn lượt khách tham quan và mua sắm lụa Thái.

Wat Arun: Một địa điểm nổi tiếng bên bờ sông Chao Praya , nằm chéo với Đại Điện, với chùa chính cấu trúc bọc bằng sứ cao 79 mét (phraprang) lắp lánh dưới ánh mặt trời.


Bảo tàng quốc gia: Lưu giữ một tuyển tập tuyệt vời gồm có đồ tạo tác và đồ mỹ nghệ từ thời đại đồ Đồng đến đồng thời kỳ Bangkok. Khu phức hợp này có một số công trình xây dựng cổ xưa thật đẹp theo kiểu kiến trúc của Thái. Bảo tàng mở cửa hàng ngày trừ thứ hai, thứ ba và ngày nghỉ hàng năm từ 9:00 đến 4:00 giờ chiều. Giá vé vào cửa 40 baht.

Bảo tàng Mỹ thuật quốc gia: Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Quốc gia, trên đường Chao Fa đối diện Bảo tàng Quốc gia, triển lãm các bức tranh hiện đại và truyền thống do các nghệ sĩ hàng đầu của Thái sáng tác. Mở cửa cho công chúng hàng ngày từ 9:00 đến 4:00 giờ chiều trừ thứ hai, thứ ba và ngày nghỉ lễ. Giá vé vào cửa 20 baht.

Wat Pho: Chùa Wat Pho - chùa Phật nằm cũng có kiến trúc tương tự chùa Wat Phra Keo nhưng trên một diện tích lớn hơn nhiều. Nằm giáp ranh với Grand Palace, đây được xem là ngôi chùa lớn nhất Bangkok, riêng gian chính điện của chùa đã có đến 394 tượng Phật ngồi ở các tư thế khác nhau. Chùa có bốn tấm điêu khắc lớn bằng sứ, ngoài ra ra còn có một khu bảo tàng các cây thuốc được xây dựng bằng đá hoa. Nổi tiếng nhất trong chùa là pho tượng phật nằm dát vàng, dài 46m và cao 15m, với mắt và chân được khảm xà cừ gợi nhớ đến sự tích Đức Phật đi vào cõi Niết Bàn. Lòng bàn chân của bức tượng thể hiện 108 thiên tướng tốt của Đức Phật.

Wat Ratchapradit Sathitmahasimaram: Nằm ở phía Bắc công viên Saran Rom, ngôi chùa tương đối nhỏ này xây dựng vào thời kỳ vua Rama IV. Nơi này trước đây là vườn cà phê của Hoàng gia trong thời kỳ vua Rama III trị vì. Một điểm thú vị trong ngôi chùa này là Phra Wihan Luang – phòng hình ảnh Hoàng gia – có bức bích họa miêu tả “Nghi lễ Hoàng gia trong 12 tháng” và huyền thoại về mặt trăng khuyết.


Chùa Ratchabophit: Chùa nằm trên đường Fuang Nakhon gần Wat Pho do vua Rama V xây dựng năm 1869. 
Chùa Mahathat: Ngôi chùa cổ này xây dựng trong thời kỳ vua Rama I. Gần đại học Thammasat, chùa là nơi tọa lạc của Học viện Phật giáo Mahachulakongkron, một trong hai nơi giảng dạy Phật giáo lớn nhất Thái Lan.

Công trình tưởng niệm vua Rama I: Xây dựng để kỷ niệm 150 thành lập Bangkok năm 1932, công trình nằm ngay dưới Phathom Boromrachanuson về phía Bangkok. Vua Rama I là vị vua đầu tiên trong Hoàng tộc Chakri, đã thành lập Bangkok là thủ đô của vương quốc Siam.

Công trình tưởng niệm vua Rama III: Công trình do Khoa mỹ thuật xây dựng năm 1990 đối diện với Wat Ratchanatdaram. Tượng đài bằng đồng, lớn hơn người thật một nửa, đang ngồi trên ngai vàng.

Tượng vua Rama VI: Nằm đối diện công viên Lumphini, tượng do giáo sư Corado Feroci chạm khắc.

Vườn thú Safari World: Safari World là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua trong các chuyến du lịch đến Thái Lan. Đây là vườn thú mở tự nhiên lớn nhất châu Á với hơn 75 loài động vật có vú, 300 loài chim đến từ châu Phi và châu Á cùng các loài động vật đặc

Wat Sunhat và chiếc đu khổng lồ: Điểm nổi bật của Chùa Sunhat nằm trên đưởng Bamrung Muang là những bích họa ở nhà nguyện chính được vẽ vào thế kỷ thứ 19. Chùa mở cửa hàng ngày từ 9 giờ sáng đến 5 giờ chiều. Chiếc đu khổng lồ độc đáo ở ngoài chùa đã có lần được dùng vào việc tế lễ Bà la môn từ lâu đã ngưng hẳn. Nhiều cửa hàng gần chiếc đu khổng lồ này có bán rất nhiều lễ vật của Phật giáo.


Lâu đài Suan Pakkard: Trên đường Si Ayutthaya. Khu phức hợp gồm năm kiểu nhà của Thái nằm trong một khu vườn thật đẹp chứa đựng bộ sưu tập quan trọng gồm các đồ cỗ Châu Á. Gian triển lãm làm bằng sơn mài được trang trí với các bích họa dát vàng lá lộng lẫy vào cuối thời kỳ Ayutthaya.

Học viện Tưởng niệm Hoàng hậu Saovabha: Nằm gần Bệnh viện Chulalongkorn ở góc đường Henri Dunant và Rama IV Roads, Học viện chuyên về nuôi rắn có một bộ sưu tập rắn độc được lấy nọc sản xuất huyết thanh vô giá nhằm điều trị người bị rắn cắn hằng ngày.

Sở thú Dusit: Nằm cạnh Quảng trường Hoàng gia, Thảo cầm viên cổ nhất Bangkok có bộ sưu tập các loại động vật có vú thông thường ở Châu Phi, Châu Á và các loài chim sinh sống trong vườn kiểng.

Ban Kamthieng: Nằm trong vườn của Siam Society trên đường Sukhumvit Soi 21 (Asoke), công trình xây theo kiểu bắc Thái có 200 năm tuổi này chứa đựng bộ sưu tập các nông cụ truyền thống nông dân và ngư dân sử dụng.


Công viên Siam: Nằm trong khu ngoại ô Minburi, cách cầu vượt Lat Phrao khoảng 30 phút về phía đông, công viên nước giải trí này có biển nhân tạo tao sóng, xóay nước, và các đường trượt từ tháp cao. Các điểm vui chơi phụ bao gồm sân chơi trẻ em, chuồng chim, thảo cầm viên mở và vườn thực vật.

Sở thú và trại cá sấu: Đây là trại cá sấu lớn nhất thế giới, có trung tâm nuôi dạy bảo tồn động vật hoang dã, có cả bảo tàng khủng long.

Trại Rắn: Là nơi có nhiều loại rắn độc như rắn hổ mang, rắn lục…

Thế giới Mơ – Dream World: Nằm ở cây số 7 đường Rangsit-Ongkharak, công viên theo chủ đề này gồm có một quảng trường kiểu Châu Âu, vùng đất thu nhỏ và những chuyến đi trên xe thật hào hứng.

*Mua sắm, giá cả*


Trung tâm mua sắm Emporium: là khu thương mại cao cấp. Hàng hoá rất đẹp, mẫu mã độc đáo nhưng giá cả hơi cao.

Emporium Shopping Mall cung ứng các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng với giá đặc biệt. Đây là trung tâm mua sắm thời trang và đắt tiền có các cửa hàng bán nhiều loại sản phẩm đặc biệt giúp bạn có thể mua đủ mọi thứ tại một nơi mà thôi. Eporium có các cửa hiệu hàng thời trang, quán cà phê, siêu thị, các cửa hàng sách và một số nhà hàng bán thức ăn ngon. Các bạn cũng đừng quên làm thủ tục hoàn thuế VAT khi mua hàng tại các siêu thị hoặc trung tâm thương mại.

Trung tâm mua sắm Central World: Qu‎ý ‎ khách có thể tìm được các nhãn hiệu trên toàn cầu được bày bán tại các cửa hàng thời trang hàng đầu của thành phố và các hiệu áo quần thời trang nhất có đủ các loại hàng hóa cho lối sống xa xỉ, cùng với hiệu sách, quán ăn dành cho khách sành điệu và những địa điểm hấp dẫn đặc biệt khác. Bằng hệ thống tàu trên không BTS thật sạch sẽ và đáng tin cậy quý khách dể dàng đi đến hầu hết các khu phức hợp mua sắm, nơi toàn bộ đều được điều hòa không khí và đi lại thật dễ dàng.


Ngoài ra Bangkok còn nhiều khu chợ đêm, chợ cuối tuần bán quần áo, giày dép, phụ kiện, thuốc, hàng điện tử…



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## anhduc83

Bài viết về Thái Lan của bạn rất đầy đủ. Cảm ơn nhé

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là những thông tin bổ ích. Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ.

----------


## quanghuy00

Bác đúng là dân du lịch có khác hehe

----------


## dung89

Đọc nhiều rồi nhưng đến khi cần ko biết có nhớ ko

----------

